# nugget and melting dish results



## draftinu (May 11, 2008)

This is the melting dish used for 8 gram nugget. I was happy with results.  Tim


----------



## JustinNH (May 11, 2008)

ooooo nice 
What was the gold from?


----------



## draftinu (May 11, 2008)

All jewelry cut into tiny pieces and put into solution with AR.


----------



## Bernie Foley (May 18, 2008)

Nice one Tim!..I like the way AR takes off! Nothing,a few bubbles,more bubbles,Getting warm,sizzle,poof/sizzle and hold on to for a heck of a reaction,then slows down. The smb your sending me will be here soon.
Nice job.....Bernie


----------

